# Murray Tricycle



## Djrod71 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just picked up this Murray tricycle at an estate sale. Could anyone tell me what year it is and what it's worth.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm thinking early post war (late 40s). Looks to have some headset damage. My guess is about $25. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djrod71 (Nov 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking early post war (late 40s). Looks to have some headset damage. My guess is about $25. V/r Shawn




Thinking I'll  fix it and save it away.
Thanks for the Reply!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2017)

I’d give $60.00 for that all day long, nice little trike!


----------

